# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Edhe engjelli, edhe djalli jane  brenda tek i gjalli

## [Perla]

Sa e vertete eshte per ju shprehja :

*" Edhe engjelli , edhe djalli jane  brenda tek i gjalli "*

Si do ta argumentonit ?

----------


## J@mes

Personalisht, pa hyre ne te thella do e shikoja ne kete menyre:

E mira dhe e keqja ecin ne te njejtat shina. Ato jane dy te kunderta qe bashkjetojne tek cdo qenie njerezore.
Me pas, ne vrazhden e jetes, varet se nga cili kah terhiqet me teper individi. 
Kuptohet qe tek njeriu eshte me e thjeshte te dominoj e keqja.

----------


## gjashtlisat

Po mos te ishte Engjulli nuk do te dallohej Djalli, dhe anasjelltas !
E vertet se tek i gjalli ndodhen te dyja brenda.
Ka raste kur njeriu me qellim vepron si  Djalli sepse brenda tij eshte Djalli.
Dhe po ashtu ka njerz te lindur Engjuj dhe brenda tij eshte Engjulli.
Une keshtu e shof.

----------


## land

> Sa e vertete eshte per ju shprehja :
> 
> *" Edhe engjelli , edhe djalli jane  brenda tek i gjalli "*
> 
> Si do ta argumentonit ?


yin dhe yang,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,jane interdipendente,lexo pak filozofi çineze,konfucianizem apo taoizem..............i afrohet shume me teper te vertetes se broçkullat e quranit dhe te bibles

----------


## augusta b

e drejte,diocleziano.por ato dy figura,jane nga historia e bibles,apo nuk e di ku tjeter.cfare ishte ky djalli?nje engjell i rrezuar.pra,kemi nje monedhe me dy ane.dy engjej,si te themi,dy ''vellezer''.tani,kush eshte i mire apo i keq,it's up to you.per mua asnjeri nuk egziston.

----------


## land

> e drejte,diocleziano.por ato dy figura,jane nga historia e bibles,apo nuk e di ku tjeter.cfare ishte ky djalli?nje engjell i rrezuar.pra,kemi nje monedhe me dy ane.dy engjej,si te themi,dy ''vellezer''.tani,kush eshte i mire apo i keq,it's up to you.per mua asnjeri nuk egziston.


ok,e di kte qe the............ça egziston per ty!!!!

----------


## augusta b

> ok,e di kte qe the............ça egziston per ty!!!!


vetem nje gje egziston,sipas meje.njeriu,ne univers.me ato qe beson.pastaj,e mira dhe e keqja,jane relative.kete besoj i dashur. :Lulja3:

----------


## land

> vetem nje gje egziston,sipas meje.njeriu,ne univers.me ato qe beson.pastaj,e mira dhe e keqja,jane relative.kete besoj i dashur.


çfare brenda nesh eshte ajo gje misterioze qe na percakton cfare eshte e mire apo e keqe???ndergjegja!!skrupujt!!!qe cdonjeri prej nesh i ka te ndryshme(nete dy i kemi shume te ngjashem).....................yin dhe yang nderthuren keq me njeritjetrin,e mira dhe e keqja jane brenda njera tjetres sa ne shpesh here nuk dallojme kufirin.





ps.psh xhihadi per nje myslyman eshte e mire absolute,per mua dhe miliarda te tjere eshte nje e keqe absolute.(ky eshte rast ekstrem i cili tregon relativitetin e asaj qe the ti)e mira dhe e keqja ngaterrohen aq keq sa nuk ka bir nene qe i jep dum

----------


## augusta b

> çfare brenda nesh eshte ajo gje misterioze qe na percakton cfare eshte e mire apo e keqe???ndergjegja!!skrupujt!!!qe cdonjeri prej nesh i ka te ndryshme(nete dy i kemi shume te ngjashem).....................yin dhe yang nderthuren keq me njeritjetrin,e mira dhe e keqja jane brenda njera tjetres sa ne shpesh here nuk dallojme kufirin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps.psh xhihadi per nje myslyman eshte e mire absolute,per mua dhe miliarda te tjere eshte nje e keqe absolute.(ky eshte rast ekstrem i cili tregon relativitetin e asaj qe the ti)e mira dhe e keqja ngaterrohen aq keq sa nuk ka bir nene qe i jep dum


ok.dakord me ty.per yin yang,kemi bere nje bisede te zgjeruar.gjithe bota eshte ndertuar mbi kete ide.dhe vazhdon te na sundoje.te dyja jane absolute?joooooo.nuk egziston vetem e zeza dhe e bardha.ka edhe nuanca te tjera. :buzeqeshje: 

por le ta cojme biseden me tej.nese edhe engjelli edhe djalli,jane brenda tek i gjalli,kur i gjalli vdes,ku shkojne keta te dy?

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

_Po pse kot e kam nickun AnGeL_DeViL une?Jam cun me prespektiva :P_

----------


## land

> ok.dakord me ty.per yin yang,kemi bere nje bisede te zgjeruar.gjithe bota eshte ndertuar mbi kete ide.dhe vazhdon te na sundoje.te dyja jane absolute?joooooo.nuk egziston vetem e zeza dhe e bardha.ka edhe nuanca te tjera.
> 
> por le ta cojme biseden me tej.nese edhe engjelli edhe djalli,jane brenda tek i gjalli,kur i gjalli vdes,ku shkojne keta te dy?


ndoshta ne nje realitet tjeter paralel.............ke pare dejavu,te duket sikur ne nje moment te dhene e ke jetuar ne nje jete tjeter,po te njejten gje

ps,pyetje:     kemi qene dikur bashke ne jeten e kaluar!chi lo sa

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

E mira - e keqja jane dy forcat nga perplasja e te cilave lind jeta,dialektika.

Pyetja qe do pergjigje eshte : Kur e keqja eshte e domosdoshme atehere perse luftohet kunder te keqes prej mijera vjetesh  ?

----------


## xfiles

> E mira - e keqja jane dy forcat nga perplasja e te cilave lind jeta,dialektika.
> 
> Pyetja qe do pergjigje eshte : Kur e keqja eshte e domosdoshme atehere perse luftohet kunder te keqes prej mijera vjetesh  ?


eh, goxha pyetje  :buzeqeshje: .
E mira dikujt eshte e keqja dikujt tjeter dhe anasjelltas. 
Me thuaj nje rast ku eshte luftuar e keqja? Une nuk di asnje te tille, une di vetem raste luftrash per interesa vetjake ose te nje populli. Lufta kunder te keqes nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjehere.

----------


## ocean

> Perla] Edhe engjelli, edhe djalli jane brenda tek i gjalli
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sa e vertete eshte per ju shprehja :
> 
> " Edhe engjelli , edhe djalli jane brenda tek i gjalli "
> 
> Si do ta argumentonit ?


Tregim i Indianeve te Amerikes

Gjyshi po bisedonte me nipin  se si ndihej.

Ai tha,

_ "Ndiej sikur i kam dy ujqi duke luftuar ne zemren time.
            Njeri ujk eshte hakmarres, i zemeruar, i dhunshem.
           Tjetri ujk eshte i dashur, i meshirshem."_

Nipi e pyet gjyshin,

_"Cili ujk do ta fiton luften ne zemren tende?"_

Gjyshi u pergjegj,

_ "Ate qe do ta ushqeje."_

Pershendetje

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> eh, goxha pyetje .
> E mira dikujt eshte e keqja dikujt tjeter dhe anasjelltas. 
> Me thuaj nje rast ku eshte luftuar e keqja? Une nuk di asnje te tille, une di vetem raste luftrash per interesa vetjake ose te nje populli. *Lufta kunder te keqes nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjehere*.


Nese thua lufta te keqes nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjehere,atehere perse kur edukohet femija i thuhet 'bere keq' e pse ligji godet 'keqberesit'. Ja qe lufta kunder te keqes eshte ende duke u zhvilluar.
Njeriu i ndergjegjshem njeh te miren e te keqen,apo me sakte duhet ta njohe.

Paradoksi eshte se njeriu eshte e vetmja kafshe qe njeh te miren e te keqen dhe e vetmja qe e lufton te keqen dhe pikerisht shton te keqen ne bote.

Mendoj se njeriu nuk e njeh me ekuilibrin mes te mires dhe te keqes,ekuiliber qe ndodhet vetem ne Natyre.

Njeriu i sotem te keqes i thote e mire dhe te mires e keqe, e eshte duke luftuar ne emer te se mires duke bere pikerisht me ndergjegje apo pandergjegje te keqen.

C'eshte e mira - Gjithcka qe perputhet me ligjet e natyres apo qe nuk i bie ndesh

c'eshte e keqe - Gjithcka qe bie ndesh qartazi me ligjet e natyres

Pra morali qe buron nga natyra apo lejohet prej saj eshte i vetmi moral i mire. Cdo moral antinatyre eshte moral i se keqes.

Sot  sundon morali antinatyre,ky vleresohet mire,prandaj paradoksi nuk ekziston nga ky kendveshtrim. Po shtohet e keqja sepse ne te vertete po luftohet per te keqen,nen flamurin e se mires. Kur e keqja te sundoje plotesisht per njeriun sdo kete me vend ne natyre,keshtu qe do vetasgjesohemi ndersa Natyra do flase serisht per nje eksperimet te deshtuar.

----------


## ujkus

teme e mire .keto varje i thosh shpesh nje mikesha ime. 
njeriu ka te drejte te zgjedhe brenda kafazit ku e kane futur dhe ne kete kontekst duhet thene se cdo kendveshtrim qe ne shohim botet ka te mire dhe te keqe . 
megjithate ne zgjedhim dhe poshtersia qe ndodh ehste qe ne nuk e dime cfare zgjedhim dhe per kete ne degjojme te "te tjeret "" 

zgjitdhja e dilemes eshte forma e se vertetes qe ne duam te shohim .

psh: i keq mund te jete ai engjelli qe  do te na coje ne parajse ,i mire eshte prometeu qe na dha zjarrin dhe na deshi . ose anasjelltas  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ArchAngel_99

> yin dhe yang,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,jane interdipendente,lexo pak filozofi çineze,konfucianizem apo taoizem..............i afrohet shume me teper te vertetes se broçkullat e quranit dhe te bibles


Ngjio te ko o Ti i Mallkuar nëse nuk do ishte Allahu (a.s) nuk do ishe ti mor çun! Filozofet çinezë Thojn por nëse do ti kishe pytur se kush i bann rruefjat në natyrë ose se kush e ka krijuar univerzin dhe neve çfarë do të kishin përgjigjiur??

----------


## Norça.li

> Sa e vertete eshte per ju shprehja :
> 
> *" Edhe engjelli , edhe djalli jane  brenda tek i gjalli "*
> 
> Si do ta argumentonit ?




Është më se e vërtetë: "*Edhe engjëlli, edhe djalli janë brenda tek (njeriu) i gjalli*"
Njeriu, trupi fizik i tij, është i përbërë nga gjallesa të imta, të cilat quhen (në ezoteri) *Pitris*, edhe atë nga *lunar pitris dhe solar pitris*.
Pitris janë një lloj devash (deva or angel evolucion) sipas ezoterisë. Kurse, sipas religjioneve, njihen si bota a mbretëria e xhin(d)ëve/djajve dhe engjujve. Prandaj,
1) Lunar pitrisët janë djajtë të cilët  e përbëjnë trupin tonë fizik, mu ashtu sikurse
2) Solar pitrisët, të cilët janë engjuj në përbërjen e trupit tonë.
Numri i tyre shkon në miliona. 
1. Lunar pitris janë thërrmijat atomare të materies së dendur fizike - materie, kurse
2. Solar pitris janë thërrmijat subatomike të materies fine - dritë.
Sa më i evoluar njeriu, në trupin e tij ka aq më shumë solar pitris (dritë).

Kjo është luftë permanente e njeriut. Lufta ndërmjet materies së dendur fizike dhe asaj fine (të hollë). E gjithë kjo rezulton me fitoren e solar pitrisëve. Sa më tepër solar pitrise (thërrmija subatomike) në trupin tonë, aq më të përndritur (kemi më shumë dritë në ne) do të jemi.


*"Si lart, ashtu dhe poshtë"*


Kjo gjë ndodhë si në mikrokozmos (atomet, njeriu) ashtu edhe në makrokozmos (të gjithë univerzet).
E njëjta gjë ndodhë edhe me popujt/kombet: Sa më shumë njerëz të përndritur në të, aq më i zhvilluar (në të gjitha lëmitë ai komb/popull/shtet.
_Lufta kundër materies në religjioni Islam quhet XHIHAD, Xhihadi i Madh.._.


*

----------

